# Which Dana44 axle do I have?



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, so I discovered that the 2005+ Frontier with the VQ40 engine uses a Dana44 rear axle. This means that finding and installing a locking differential is a piece of cake, I've already found 3 manufacturers that make one. But...

There are a few different Dana44 axles, the main difference being the number of splines that the axles use. Does anyone know how many splines are on the 2006 Frontier Dana44?


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*I don't believe that all models use the Dana 44 rear end.*_


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

I have been told that the Dana 44 in our trucks is a hybrid that is different from other Dana 44 axles that are more common. Which means no gears or lockers other than the factory NISMO locker. I really don't know if this is true or not but I hope not.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Yup, that's what I've heard too. It's a bastard hybrid, not a straight-up D44.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I think just the NISMO's and the SE's with the manual transmission have the bastardized Dana 44, the others have a Nissan rear differential.


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

Well that's not good news at all. Anyone know where that rumor about the bastard Dana44 came from? I'd liek to read a bit more on it if I can. That would be disappointing to find out that it's not as easy as I thought, I had my hopes up.

As far as stock features go, though, I'm glad I didn't get any of the electronic limited slip or electric locker features. I really don't like the idea of the ABS controlling wheel slip, and that stems from the fact that I'm not a fan of ABS to begin with. I can stop a vehicle faster and with less sliding without ABS than most ABS systems can do. I'm just wunna those guys who doesn't like vehicle control being taken away from me. heh...

I'll have to sniff around a bit to see what I can see. Maybe I'll just find a real Dana44 and install it...

*edit* and for the record, mine is a 2006 SE with a 6-speed.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

heres some comforting news... the rear axle on a passport is a d44 also. with that one, you get rear discs and a finned cover. might want to check that out and see if it can work for you.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

I agree with the statement about not having control taken away from the driver, which is why i am wiring in a abs defeat on my truck but as far as the locker\limited slip that I have on my NISMO I think it is the best value for a stock truck-granted I had to do some wiring to make the locker work in high range but it is awsome. the limited slip (while the axle is unlocked) is very tight and works well enough that I really don't use the locker very much. I hope they will offer gears and other things in the future for this axle because I don't need to upgrade to anything heavier.....yet!


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

BTF/PTM said:


> Well that's not good news at all. Anyone know where that rumor about the bastard Dana44 came from? I'd liek to read a bit more on it if I can. That would be disappointing to find out that it's not as easy as I thought, I had my hopes up.
> 
> As far as stock features go, though, I'm glad I didn't get any of the electronic limited slip or electric locker features. I really don't like the idea of the ABS controlling wheel slip, and that stems from the fact that I'm not a fan of ABS to begin with. I can stop a vehicle faster and with less sliding without ABS than most ABS systems can do. I'm just wunna those guys who doesn't like vehicle control being taken away from me. heh...
> 
> ...


of course you can stop faster than ABS...ABS doesnt stop you faster, it lets you steer. that said, if you have any ability at all you can stop faster AND still steer w/o ABS than with. I hate ABS.

so you have the bastard D44 but you still couldnt just swap in the Elocker since the SE housing is missing the hole for the wire.

I'm holding out for ARB, sent them an email about 2 months ago and they said they have plans for the M226 (nissan's code for the D44 axle)


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

mainerunr said:


> of course you can stop faster than ABS...ABS doesnt stop you faster, it lets you steer. that said, if you have any ability at all you can stop faster AND still steer w/o ABS than with. I hate ABS.
> 
> so you have the bastard D44 but you still couldnt just swap in the Elocker since the SE housing is missing the hole for the wire.
> 
> I'm holding out for ARB, sent them an email about 2 months ago and they said they have plans for the M226 (nissan's code for the D44 axle)


ARB is what i was thinking too, I want an air locker not an E-locker. Glad to hear they have plans for our trucks. I emailed them a few weeks back but never got a response. They must like you more than me.

The sad thing is, most people who ABS is intended to help aren't smart enough to try to steer the vehicle anyway, they're the people who panic and freeze up, they STAND on the brake pedal and just ride the car in a straight line toward whatever they're about to hit. As already said, if you're smart enough and can remember to TURN to avoid the collision and THEN brake hard enough to where the tires just barely start to chirp and then work the pedal so the wheels never lock up, ABS is nothing more than a nuisance.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

ABS sucks BAD when you're offroad. I wanted to rip the brakes off my GF's car when I was trying to stop on a muddy/slippery slope once and the ABS just let it keep right on rolling down the hill towards trees.


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

88pathoffroad said:


> ABS sucks BAD when you're offroad. I wanted to rip the brakes off my GF's car when I was trying to stop on a muddy/slippery slope once and the ABS just let it keep right on rolling down the hill towards trees.


Yup. Granted the problems are being corrected with better technology, but most ABS's will only apply as much braking force as will allow the wheel with the LEAST traction to not skid. That means that, even if 3 wheels are on dry asphalt and only one is on ice, when you hit the brakes you have only enough braking force to keep that one iced wheel from skidding. Great, huh?


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

BTF/PTM said:


> Yup. Granted the problems are being corrected with better technology, but most ABS's will only apply as much braking force as will allow the wheel with the LEAST traction to not skid. That means that, even if 3 wheels are on dry asphalt and only one is on ice, when you hit the brakes you have only enough braking force to keep that one iced wheel from skidding. Great, huh?


_*That's not my understanding of how ABS works. In the example you gave the wheel on the ice would be the one being modulated to prevent lockup while the other 3 would get as much braking force as requested by the amount of brake pedal pressure.* _


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

ChuckFrontier06 said:


> _*That's not my understanding of how ABS works. In the example you gave the wheel on the ice would be the one being modulated to prevent lockup while the other 3 would get as much braking force as requested by the amount of brake pedal pressure.* _


The newer systems do work at each wheel independently.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Just a word of advice, anyone who gets into an accident with modified or bypassed abs, is gonna get the shorts sued off them. The Feds don't look kindly into thier auto mandates being ignored for whatever reason. ABS was developed to enhance stopping, steering control and safety. That being said, MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

nissanmadness said:


> Just a word of advice, anyone who gets into an accident with modified or bypassed abs, is gonna get the shorts sued off them. The Feds don't look kindly into thier auto mandates being ignored for whatever reason. ABS was developed to enhance stopping, steering control and safety. That being said, MERRY CHRISTMAS!


_*Good advice nissanmadness. Even over the road trucks have ABS on the trucks and trailers these days. They can make everything safe about a vehicle except the driver.*_


----------

